# New Glosso



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi I just purchased my first glosso because I felt sorry for it, the lfs had poor lighting and thus vertical growth now I am going to plant it but am not sue how to get it back down to carpet growth, do I just trim off the vertical stems? Or leave it? One more thing, I only bought one of these would I be able to seperate it and plant them in various places?










and would something like Flora Excel work for this plant since I am on a low budget.

Thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6314&ref=3055&subref=AT&N=2004+2021

would that work too? adds nutrients and co2


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm not sure but from what I see on the picture that is not glossostigma.
If indeed it is you can separate the stems that you have in that pot and cut them in 3 or 4 places. You will end up with a few small groups that you plant in the gravel.

With no CO2 and if you don't have enough light don't expect your glosso to grow too fast. It may even die. Fertilizing is only the 3-rd thing needed - the first 2 being CO2 and light.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks to be emmersed glosso. Remove it from the pot and trim in grouping of 2-3 leaf sets, plant those. Gien proper light, which yuo do not mention what you have and CO2 as well as ferts it will grow prostrate and the leaf structure you see there wll also change to a submerged growth pattern. 

Those fizz tables are good for one thing, parting you from your money. DIY CO2 is inexpensive, search the forum and you'll find methods.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

OK I found my answer, I'm a visual leanrer so bare with me and correct my steps: 
When one first receives it, Glossostigma is usually in its emersed form. Plant the stems in groups of three to four and allow two weeks for new submersed growth. Pull out the bunches and snip off the submersed growth with a pair of scissors. Take a stem with a pair of tweezers and run it horizontally under the substrate until it is completely buried. Clear away some substrate until a couple green leaves are visible. The plant should begin to grow horizontally and cover the foreground in a matter of weeks if well lit, provided with ample CO2, and nutrients.










I also just found out I have 15 watts for a 10 gallon tank...... 5 watts off...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> will it grow like a carpet though?


Yes, with adequate light it will.

On the other hand, that doesn't look like glosso to me.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how so?


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

http://www.nature-aquarium.com/glosso.htm

This way is very time consuming I must say. I dont know if it works either I have never had much luck with glosso, but I only have about 2.5 watt per gallon at the moment so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

where did u guys purchase ur gloosos?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

That looks like a Bacopa to me.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That looks like Bacopa caroliniana. To buy glosso, you can try asking on the for sale/trade forum of this site. I am sure that someone will have some extra glosso to send. If you'd like to go the commercial route, www.aquariumgarden.com is very good.

Carlos


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i just got that


----------

